# G & D Viaduct



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

This viaduct is a marvelous master piece and hard to duplicate. I was told many years ago by an old timer on a John Allen Yahoo group that the original viaduct was probably carved from a solid block of Linoleum? Easily available in 1946.
This is my practice viaduct


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you did a good job replicating it. 

I wonder why a viaduct would be needed there?
Most of the time these were made to cross a river or stream.

I think yours look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Overseas they are also used to span valleys or other deep depressions that would not allow a track to be laid. There doesn't necessarily have to be water.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MichaelE said:


> Overseas they are also used to span valleys or other deep depressions that would not allow a track to be laid. There doesn't necessarily have to be water.


True, but the one shown seems mostly to be on level ground.
The one span has a bunch of what looks like dirt in it.
I guess he just wanted to add a viaduct.


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for looking Fellas and the nice comments. They are really appreciated. As I stated this was the practice model. I am very near finishing the one that will be permanent on my version of the original 3'-7" x 6'8" from 1946. I will be posting pictures of the new viaduct build probably tomorrow. I have another posting My New layout boyhood fascination and tribute. I will be posting some pictures there as well.
HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Switchman268 said:


> Thanks for looking Fellas and the nice comments. They are really appreciated. As I stated this was the practice model. I am very near finishing the one that will be permanent on my version of the original 3'-7" x 6'8" from 1946. I will be posting pictures of the new viaduct build probably tomorrow. I have another posting My New layout boyhood fascination and tribute. I will be posting some pictures there as well.
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone!


What will happen to the practice viaduct?


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

*My second attempt*

This viaduct is a marvelous master piece and hard to duplicate. I was told many years ago by an old timer on a John Allen Yahoo group that the original viaduct was probably carved from a solid block of Linoleum? Easily available in 1946.
This is my practice viaduct. Honestly it was never intended to be a practice. It ended up my first attempt. After time I realized the size of the brick was more suitable to HO house brick and not a Railroad bridge. I did not care for some of the material I used, my construction techniques and the quality. Sometimes you just have to start over. The following are pictures of the construction process. I am to the point of recreating the concrete steps at the left hand side of Johns original viaduct. I hope I can do it.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

*Viaduct and stairs*

I've been working on the concrete steps for the viaduct I will post a picture of what I a I am trying to duplicate and where I am at. HO steps are near impossible for this old man to do from scratch. So I started with Laserkit #332 stair sets. You are supplied with 2 complete stair kits. They are nice to work with. They cost $7.95 and well worth it. I will be adding additional steps and in the end try and make them look like concrete.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

EXCELLENT work!! Man, you have waaay more patience than I have!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great looking work. I think Mr Allen would be honored.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Good for you. Very impressive


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

The Viaduct and Staircase are SUPERIOR.

Thanks for Sharing,
LeRoy


----------

